# Welche Grafikkarte für WoW ?!



## Naelas (9. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,


ich habe die Radeon HD 4870 (512mb) in meinem Pc, sie ist eigentlich ganz ok nur hat sie leider kein DX 11. Ich habe viel im Net geschaut aber jeder schreibt etwas anderes, und da ich kein Pc Pro bin habe ich keine ahnung was ich mir für eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen soll.

Ich muss nicht zwingend alles auf Ultra haben, ich möchte einfach nur gute Grafik und flüssiges spielerlebniss haben  Egal ob PvP,Raid oder allgemein.
Ich möchte auch nur wirklich max. 150 Euro ausgeben.

Kann mir jemand helfen ? Bitte mit begründung.


gruß


----------



## Xathom (9. Juli 2011)

Also wenn du bis zu 150&#8364; ausgeben willst, kann ich dir nur eine HD 6870 (ca 130-140 Euro) bzw wenn du noch etwas Geld für ein oder 2 Eis haben möchtest eine HD 6850 (ca. 120-130 Euro)empfehlen, die Karten sind 1. extrem leise (solange es keine Powercolor ist) haben 2. für den Preis eine ordentliche Leistung, 3. fressen nicht soviel Strom und kosten 4. auch net soviel wie die der grünen Fraktion.

Ich beseitze derzeit eine HD 6870 von XFX und bin mehr als zufrieden damit, hatte davor 3 Karten von Powercolor die mir alle 3 innerhalb von ca 2 Wochen alle durchgebrannt sind und höllischen Lärm verursacht haben.

P.s. die HD6870 ist sehr groß... (fast 27 cm lang) wenn du wenig Platz im Gehäuse hast nehm lieber die HD 6850!


----------



## Aldaria (9. Juli 2011)

Bist du mit der Leistung deiner Grafikkarte unzufrieden? Wenn es dir nur um DirectX 11 geht, kann ich dich beruhigen, was deine Grafikkarte nicht unterstützt, wird einfach Software gerändert. Und solange die Leistung passt, ist es egal. ^^


----------



## Naelas (9. Juli 2011)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Bist du mit der Leistung deiner Grafikkarte unzufrieden? Wenn es dir nur um DirectX 11 geht, kann ich dich beruhigen, was deine Grafikkarte nicht unterstützt, wird einfach Software gerändert. Und solange die Leistung passt, ist es egal. ^^




wie meinst du das, es wird einfach die software geändert ?


----------



## Konov (9. Juli 2011)

Naelas schrieb:


> wie meinst du das, es wird einfach die software geändert ?



Nicht geändert sondern ge*r*eandert, oder wie man das schreibt. ^^

Hardware ist deine Grafikkarte und wenn man von Software spricht, bedeutet das, dass es nicht die Graka übernimmt.
Früher gabs z.B. Spiele die konnte man ohne 3D Grafikbeschleuniger spielen weil alles die Software gemacht hat.(vor 20 Jahren oder so)


----------



## Aldaria (9. Juli 2011)

Stell dir vor du möchtest ein Objekt zeichen, ich sag jetzt halt mal ein Kreis. Jetzt hast du eine Grafikkarte A die den Kreis zeichen kann und eine Grafikkarte B, die es nicht kann. Bei Grafikkarte A kann Direct X die Arbeit der Grafikarte zuschieben indem es sagt, zeichne mir ein Kreis, mit Koordinaten X,Y und durchmesser r. Grafikkarte B unterstützt keine Kreise nur Pixel. Dann muss die Software den Kreis berechnen und der Grafikkarte alle Pixel angeben. 

So in etwa geht es, natürlich nicht mit so einfachen Objekte. Unter dem Strich geht es nur darum, wer die Arbeit macht (CPU oder GPU). Darum kommt es drauf an, ob du mit der Leistung nicht zufrieden bist oder ob es nur um DX11 geht.


----------



## Aldaria (9. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> ge*r*eandert, oder wie man das schreibt. ^^




Hab mich vorhin vertippt, aber man würde es "gerendert" schreiben.  

P.S: Soll kein Flame darstellen.


----------



## Dagonzo (9. Juli 2011)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Stell dir vor du möchtest ein Objekt zeichen, ich sag jetzt halt mal ein Kreis. Jetzt hast du eine Grafikkarte A die den Kreis zeichen kann und eine Grafikkarte B, die es nicht kann. Bei Grafikkarte A kann Direct X die Arbeit der Grafikarte zuschieben indem es sagt, zeichne mir ein Kreis, mit Koordinaten X,Y und durchmesser r. Grafikkarte B unterstützt keine Kreise nur Pixel. Dann muss die Software den Kreis berechnen und der Grafikkarte alle Pixel angeben.


Es ist zwar möglich per Software DX11 Effekte zu berechnen, aber praktisch machen würde das keiner. Deshalb gibt es ja die speziellen Grafikkarten, die das übernehmen können. Das von der CPU berechnen zu lassen würde nichts bringen, da sie es nicht schnell genug berechnen können. Die Folge wären vielleicht nur 3-4 Bilder statt 30-40 Bilder/sec.. Nahezu alle Spiele für DX10/11 beherrschen auch DX9. Ausnahmen gibt es wie z.B. bei dem Spiel Helo, das ohne Windows Vista oder neueres System gar nicht laufen würde. 
Wenn eine Karte hardwaretechnisch kein DX11 kann, wird es einfach nicht im Spiel umgesetzt und läuft in DX9/10 Modus.

@ TE 
Ein Karte ab 460/560 (nVidia) oder einer 6850/6870 (ATI) schaffen WoW ohne Probleme. Wichtig ist allerdings auch eine halbwegs schnelle CPU mit der du die Leistung auch abrufen kannst, sonst nützt dir die schnellste Karte nichts.


----------



## Aldaria (9. Juli 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Es ist zwar möglich per Software DX11 Effekte zu berechnen, aber praktisch machen würde das keiner. Deshalb gibt es ja die speziellen Grafikkarten, die das übernehmen können. Das von der CPU berechnen zu lassen würde nichts bringen, da sie es nicht schnell genug berechnen können. Die Folge wären vielleicht nur 3-4 Bilder statt 30-40 Bilder/sec.. Nahezu alle Spiele für DX10/11 beherrschen auch DX9. Ausnahmen gibt es wie z.B. bei dem Spiel Helo, das ohne Windows Vista oder neueres System gar nicht laufen würde.
> Wenn eine Karte hardwaretechnisch kein DX11 kann, wird es einfach nicht im Spiel umgesetzt und läuft in DX9/10 Modus.



Es werden ja nicht alle effekte berechnet, nur diejenigen, die nicht unterstützt werden.


----------



## Dagonzo (9. Juli 2011)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Es werden ja nicht alle effekte berechnet, nur diejenigen, die nicht unterstützt werden.


Und genau bei diesen ist es nicht ratsam, da sie die CPU´s in die Knie zwingen. 

Ein kurzer Vergleich der das verdeutlicht:

Intel CPU 980X: ca 1,7 Mrd. Transitoren
nVidia GTX 580 ca. 3.0 Mrd. Trasistoren

Verteilt ist das bei der Intel-CPU auf 6 Kerne. Bei nVidia nur einen, der aber speziell für 3D-Grafikberechnungen entwickelt wurde, wofür Intel oder AMD CPU´s gar nicht ausgelegt sind. Ohne diese spzielle Hardware hast du kaum eine Chance sowas über CPU brechnen zu lassen, bzw. macht es keinen Sinn.


----------



## Aldaria (9. Juli 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Und genau bei diesen ist es nicht ratsam, da sie die CPU´s in die Knie zwingen.
> 
> Ein kurzer Vergleich der das verdeutlicht:
> 
> ...




Du übersiehst da nur einen kleinen Punkt. Ich habe dem TE nur erklärt wie DX etwa funktioniert, wie die Grafikkarte mit der CPU grob zusammen spielt und wie du auch nachlesen kann, dass es drauf ankommt, ob ihm die Leistung passt oder nicht. Da es dem TE anscheinend mehr um DX11 geht, und nicht um Leistung, kann er sein Problem evt per Software lösen. Software ist ein halt eine sehr praktische Sache, da sie mängel an der Hardware ausgleichen kann, ohne eine neue kostspielige Neuanschafung. Ausserdem kommt es auch darauf an, wieviel Funktionen der neuen DX11 Karte auch wirklich benützt werden. Was du dazu schreibst, hat mit dem was ich geschrieben habe, recht wenig gemeinsam.


----------



## Aldaria (9. Juli 2011)

@ Dagonzo: Und hier noch was Microsoft dazu sagt. http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ff476872(v=VS.85).aspx


----------



## Dagonzo (9. Juli 2011)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Es werden ja nicht alle effekte berechnet, *nur diejenigen, die nicht unterstützt werden.*





Aldaria schrieb:


> Was du dazu schreibst, hat mit dem was ich geschrieben habe, recht wenig gemeinsam.


Ahja verstehe...na wenn das mal nicht nach hinten los geht. Naja egal wenn du es anders meinst, hättest du dich vielleicht auch besser ausdrücken sollen.


----------



## Varitu (10. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

@Te

wie sieht dein System ansonsten aus? CPU,RAM, Betriebssystem, Auflösung usw.?

Ich habe eine 5770 -die langsamer ist als deine 4870- und habe in FUllHD Auflösung fast alles auf Max und kann problemlos flüssig spielen. Einen Unterschied der FPS zwishcen XP(DX9) und WIn7(DX11) habe ich nicht bemerkt. Optisch gibts auch keine Unterschiede. Daher nutze ich noch immer XP.

Gruß Varitu


----------



## xdave78 (11. Juli 2011)

Also DX11 hin oder her..bei Wow wirst Du trotz DX11 keinen Unterschied erkennen, da es keine neuen Effekte mit DX11 gibt - nur Performanceveränderung . Wenn die Leistung noch stimmt, behalt das System so wie es ist. Wenn Du Probleme mit der Performance hasdt, brauchen wir weitere Angaben zum System.


----------



## Xathom (11. Juli 2011)

Varitu schrieb:


> Ich habe eine 5770 -die langsamer ist als deine 4870- und habe in FUllHD Auflösung fast alles auf Max und kann problemlos flüssig spielen. Einen Unterschied der FPS zwishcen XP(DX9) und WIn7(DX11) habe ich nicht bemerkt. Optisch gibts auch keine Unterschiede. Daher nutze ich noch immer XP.
> 
> Gruß Varitu




Hab gerade mal geschaut du hast recht die HD4870 ist etwas schneller als die 5770 was mich stutzig macht das er angeblich 512MB Vram hat, das würde ehr auf eine HD4850 hindeuten und der Unterschied zur HD5770 währe dann gewaltig.
Wobei man dazu sagen muss das die HD5770 im Bezug auf Neukauf derzeit mit das schlechteste Preisleistungsverhältniss hat da die 5000er Serie einfach zu teuer in der Herstellung ist und man für das gleiche Geld eine um Welten schnellere 6000er Karte bekommt.



xdave78 schrieb:


> Also DX11 hin oder her..bei Wow wirst Du trotz DX11 keinen Unterschied erkennen, da es keine neuen Effekte mit DX11 gibt - nur Performanceveränderung . Wenn die Leistung noch stimmt, behalt das System so wie es ist. Wenn Du Probleme mit der Performance hasdt, brauchen wir weitere Angaben zum System.




Was die Umgebung angeht hast du recht aber DX11 bringt immerhin Imba Wassereffekte  mit denen es Blizzard tatsächlich wieder einmal schafft die Performance der WoW Engine soweit zu verschlimmbessern um selbst aus HiEnd Geräten das letzte rauszukitzeln. 
Man kann mit einem Rechner Crysis 2 mit DX 11 in Full HD bei locker 60 FPS Zocken und in WoW bricht die Performance trotz SSD auf 30-40 FPS ein wenn viele Spieler oder Wasser in der Nähe ist.


----------



## Varitu (11. Juli 2011)

@Xathom

die 4870 gibts auch als 512Mb Variante. Schau, z.B.mal ebay, da werden genug angeboten. Bei der Geschwindigkeit würd ich eher auf eine 1024MB setzen, da man bei entsprechenden Auflösungen doch den Speicher braucht.

Dei IMBA Wassereffekte habe ich auch bei XP.  Hab damals gedacht, da müßte doch in Win7 was fehlen, aber ne alles an. Nur die Geschwindigkeitr sollte ja schneller sein. kann aber auch sein das die 5770 bei der hohenAuflösung auch mit DX11 einfach nix mehr bringt. Ich habe zumindest keinen deutlichen Vorteil gemerkt.

Womit du recht hast, der Neukauf einer 5770 lohnt absolut nicht. Mich hat der Kauf(Dezember2010) im Nachhinein gärgert. Kurz danach rutschten die Preise bei den 6850 gewaltig nach unten und die 5770 nix mehr "wert". Hätte ich mal bloß mit dem Neukauf bis Februar gewartet. 

Gruß Vartius


----------



## Jawul (11. Juli 2011)

für 20-40€ mehr bekommste bereits ne Nvida gtx560ti würde vllt noch bischen sparen und mir diese holen damit wirste noch nen paar jahre spaß haben


----------



## Aldaria (11. Juli 2011)

Xathom schrieb:


> Was die Umgebung angeht hast du recht aber DX11 bringt immerhin Imba Wassereffekte  mit denen es Blizzard tatsächlich wieder einmal schafft die Performance der WoW Engine soweit zu verschlimmbessern um selbst aus HiEnd Geräten das letzte rauszukitzeln.
> Man kann mit einem Rechner Crysis 2 mit DX 11 in Full HD bei locker 60 FPS Zocken und in WoW bricht die Performance trotz SSD auf 30-40 FPS ein wenn viele Spieler oder Wasser in der Nähe ist.



Das Prolem liegt halt am alter. Während dx11 mutlithreadfähig und abwärtskompatibel ist, kann man das von dx9 nicht behaupten. Und WoW wurde mit dx9 entwickelt. Blizzard müsste ihre ganze Engenie neu schreiben und das werden sie kaum machen.


----------



## Dagonzo (11. Juli 2011)

Xathom schrieb:


> Was die Umgebung angeht hast du recht aber DX11 bringt immerhin Imba Wassereffekte  mit denen es Blizzard tatsächlich wieder einmal schafft die Performance der WoW Engine soweit zu verschlimmbessern um selbst aus HiEnd Geräten das letzte rauszukitzeln.
> Man kann mit einem Rechner Crysis 2 mit DX 11 in Full HD bei locker 60 FPS Zocken und in WoW bricht die Performance trotz SSD auf 30-40 FPS ein wenn viele Spieler oder Wasser in der Nähe ist.


Imba Wassereffekte? Also diese sind Identisch mit denen in DX9. Laut Blizzard soll man sich mit DX11 selber im Wasser spiegeln können, das wäre der einzige Unterschied beim Wasser gewesen. Leider war das wohl nur eine Ente mit der Blizzard da geworben hat um vielleicht noch den einen oder anderen Spieler zu beeindrucken. Einzig einige Raucheffekte (wie damals im vorgestellten Cata-Trailer der Worgen) sind voluminöser und plastischer dargestellt.
Was die SSD angeht macht das auch keinen Unterschied in den FPS, es minimieren sich lediglich die Nachladeruckler oder sie verschwinden ganz. An den FPS ändert sich nichts. Habe selbst seit zwei Monaten SSD´s (Vertex3) am laufen und kann keinen Unterschied dazu feststellen.


----------



## Xathom (11. Juli 2011)

Varitu schrieb:


> @Xathom
> 
> Womit du recht hast, der Neukauf einer 5770 lohnt absolut nicht. Mich hat der Kauf(Dezember2010) im Nachhinein gärgert. Kurz danach rutschten die Preise bei den 6850 gewaltig nach unten und die 5770 nix mehr "wert". Hätte ich mal bloß mit dem Neukauf bis Februar gewartet.
> 
> Gruß Vartius



Nicht nur du... ich hatte aber das Pech / Glück das meine HD5770 3x durchgebrannt ist, ich somit vom Kauf zurücktreten und mir für das Geld eine HD 6870 + 2 Große Eisbecher mit meiner Freundin leisten konnte. 

@Dagonzo Das mit den Imba Wassereffekten war eig. Ironisch gemeint, dachte ich hätte das durch den Smilie ausreichend kenntlich gemacht.


----------



## xdave78 (12. Juli 2011)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Und WoW wurde mit dx9 entwickelt.



Hmm, echt? Ich war sicher dass es auf DirectX 8.1 basierte als es rauskam - da es ja im Grunde aus der WCIII Enginge entwickelt worden war- und viele Effekte erst nach und nach "draufgepappt" wurden.


----------



## Palimbula (12. Juli 2011)

Laut Eintrag bei wikipedia.de erschien DirectX 9 im Dezember 2002. Es liegt somit nahe, dass WoW von Beginn an auch für DirectX 9 programmiert wurde --> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/DirectX


----------



## Aldaria (12. Juli 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Hmm, echt? Ich war sicher dass es auf DirectX 8.1 basierte als es rauskam




Ich hab jetzt gerade schnell nachgeschaut. Da ich von Anfang an dabei war, hab ich natürlich so eine schöne Schachtel.  Und da steht drauf, unter Mindestsystemanforderung, DirectX 9


----------



## Aldaria (12. Juli 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Laut Blizzard soll man sich mit DX11 selber im Wasser spiegeln können, das wäre der einzige Unterschied beim Wasser gewesen.


 Zum Spiegel im Wasser, find das keine überwältigendeLeistung. Wer schon bisschen älter ist und die guten DOS Zeiten noch kennt, und vielleicht schon mal Magic Carpet gespielt hat, kennt die Spiegeleffekte schon. Und das ohne 3d Grafikkarten.


----------



## Caps-lock (12. Juli 2011)

> Radeon HD 4870 (512mb) in meinem Pc, sie ist eigentlich ganz ok



Weiß heißt hier ganz ok...
Für ihr computertechnisch biblisches Alter von mehr 3 Jahren ist die Karte immernoch extrem gut.
Und es gibt genug Leute, die sich heutzutage für ihre Gamingrechner nichts nenneswert schnelleres kaufen (460GTX / 5770).

Solange du mit der Leistung zufrieden bist, würde ich den Teufel tun 150 sauer verdiente Euros für bessere Wassereffekte zu investieren, nur um davon im Raid dann nichts zu haben.


----------

